# Gulp and hook types/sizes.



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

What type and size hooks are best for Gulp 3" shrimp and 3"-4" mullet? 

And do you leave the hook point exposed or try to leave it covered?

What are the best ways to present?


Thanks!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I do something similar to texas rig weedless. Insert the hook in the mouth of the swimming mullet and right back out the top of the head then slide it all the way to the top of the hook then pierce the last centimeter of the tail just before the flat part. If you do it right the tip of the hook will be right next to the gulp and if not just push a little section over the hook to cover it. I set it up like a flounder rig, jig head on a spinner and sometime use just a jig head. Good luck Gulp is fun!! oh and I use a 2/0 worm hook Gamakatsu only!!


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

mud said:


> I do something similar to texas rig weedless. Insert the hook in the mouth of the swimming mullet and right back out the top of the head then slide it all the way to the top of the hook then pierce the last centimeter of the tail just before the flat part. If you do it right the tip of the hook will be right next to the gulp and if not just push a little section over the hook to cover it.


Does the bait stay right side up that way? or does it matter?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

You can! Being picky I make sure its right each time I cast and it is right side up but im sure it doesnt matter as the little fin on the top dosent perform its just for the shape of a fish


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

if you are using a jig head straight down next to the pier, what kind of action do you give a shrimp vs. a mullet?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

mix it up and try different styles...thats the fun of gulp..flounder love it. Just be loose with it and dont be afraid to try ideas that pop into your head and share with others.


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

if you are using the 3-4" shrimp and want to cast out and work it back in, how do you put them on so they look natural?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Either rig it on a Carolina rig, under a popping cork, or on a light jighead. All should catch you fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

For the three inch Gulp swimming mullet I like the 1/8 oz Gotcha jig head it seem to be the right size hook for that size bait. You won’t get much casting distance with it but it will produce fish. For the 4” Gulp swimming mullet I like to use a custom made jig head with a smaller hook size. You may be able to get these at your local B & T store. 

What ever you do if you are fishing for flounder using Gulp DON"T use a jig head with a long shank hook you’ll gut hook a fair mount of fish. 

Hope this helps!


----------

